# Melo 3 Nano



## GMacDiggity (23/8/16)

Hey guys,

Does anyone have stock (or is getting stock) of the Melo 3 Nano? 

http://www.eleafworld.com/melo-3-nano/

Thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Does anyone have stock (or is getting stock) of the Melo 3 Nano?
> 
> ...


I'd also like to know, this little tank looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (24/8/16)

Nobody?

Maybe the kit then? http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-power-nano-kit/ 

Got a Pico Mini and it came with a Melo 3 rather than a Melo 3 Mini... not the best surprise after opening the package when advertising was for a Melo 3 Mini in it. So now I am forced to look for a smaller one. Really want it to be a nice small form factor.


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Nobody?
> 
> Maybe the kit then? http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-power-nano-kit/
> 
> Got a Pico Mini and it came with a Melo 3 rather than a Melo 3 Mini... not the best surprise after opening the package when advertising was for a Melo 3 Mini in it. So now I am forced to look for a smaller one. Really want it to be a nice small form factor.


The Nano is very new and have not reached our shores yet. The Mini is available though.


----------



## GMacDiggity (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> The Nano is very new and have not reached our shores yet. The Mini is available though.



Ya, I see it is pinned for a ~31 August shipping date. Was hoping to see if someone was going to get it in and if so the timing thereof. Will wait it out and see what happens. Like the more minimal look compared to the current Mini. (And especially the standard size). Sure someone will get it in.

Thanks tho, may well get a Mini also


----------

